# 1 handed tool change - CNC



## Crosetti (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello!
Does anybody know of a way (or already invented device) to change CNC tooling with 1 hand? I have no movement in my right hand & when nobody is around I cant change tools.
I get by & work because there's always someone around to change tools, but on my little CNC Shark in my garage if there's nobody home my projects come to a screeching stop, or I can't even start.

I suppose if I come up with something that has a spindle nut pattern that I can lower the nut into to hold it & my good hand can do the turning ... don't know ... 

Any thoughts? 

THANKS!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

On (more) routers these days, they have spindle lock buttons. If you can mount a toggle level above one of these buttons, then you could use that lever to lock the spindle shaft. Once the lever is moved to one side, it will hold the button down and the spindle shaft locked. Then you could use one hand to lock/unlock the Colette nut with a wrench. Once that nut is loosened, I can take out the bit; put in a new bit and hold it up with my palm while tightening the Colette nut finger-tip tight, which seems to hold the bit until I can get a wrench on it.

I'm not limited to one hand, but having had a few strokes (and had recovered back my mobility) I've _thought_ about this before. In a pinch with a temporarily injured wing, I used a clamp to hold the button down, while I changed bits.


----------



## Crosetti (Mar 21, 2013)

My router has no lock  
It's definatly worth buying a router that has a lock.
If I can't come up with another way, I'll get another router.
Thanks


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*jacobs chuck*

jacobs chuck ,you pull down on it and the bit is released,push up and the bit is secure 
just google it


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

This should help: Quick-Change Musclechuck


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John what kind of router are you using on your Shark? 

You might be able to use opposing wrenches to loosen and tighten the collect. I made a stainless steel wrench to fit my colt. If you need a pattern for the wrench let me know.


----------



## Crosetti (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the quick responses! You people are the best. 
The Quick-Change Musclechuck seems ideal & it fits my router model. 
A Big thanks to all of you!!!!!


----------

